# What do you think about using and ibis for dirt jumping?



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

*What do you think about using an ibis for dirt jumping?*

















the second one is closer to the drivetain i will put on it.

blue frame
pike or 36 fox 
xt drivetrain
magura marta 8 inch rotors 
mavic cross max rims

i am going to use it for dirt jumping/freerid,all mountain, and xc racing.


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

bro its carbon, i would not dirt jump/freeide/ huck that sh!t ever. that thing is an alllmountain bike at most. you cant buy one bike to do all those things, sorry it jsut doesnt owrk like that. your welcome to try but its not gunna be any fun and you may well get hurt. right tool for the job...


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

i've been using a trek 8000 hardtail with all cross country compponents on it for 2 years know. it sucks! the ibis is sopposedly a pretty damn strong frame. With the right hardware i think it could be pretty industructale bike. 

i generly ride jumps under 6 feet tall and drops under 12. I


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

I would set it up with a road crankset instead, you are going to need the 53t chainring if you really get into All Mountain.

JMH



ikilledkenny2 said:


> the second one is closer to the drivetain i will put on it. i am going to use it for dirt jumping/freerid,all mountain, and xc racing.


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

hehehe
i think i will stick with the my xt crank.

ps i know a company who builds carbon fiber downhill bikes i am shore they would know if carbon wasn't strong enough.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i say huck it,but make sure you show us pics of your shatered $8,000,000 frame


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why? Use the right tool for the job. I imagine the IBIS would not pump the jumps very well. The geometry is not intended for dirtjumping, DH, or freeride. It'a an all mountain rig. Bad idea. 

There are many different types of weaves for carbon fiber. You can lay it out in different directions. You can also get different weaves, there are 6k, 3k, etc weaves. There's different ways to bond the carbon. There are different epoxies used to bond the carbon A lot of things to consider. Carbon fiber is extremely brittle, and damage is often hidden. You might smack it on a rock. At first, it'll look fine, next time you put enough stress on that area, it may catastrophically fail. I've seen it happen to SEVERAL carbon DH bars.

Often times, you'll see weight limits on carbon frames. Specialized is very cautious about their wording towards the full-carbon S-Works Stumpjumper. The impression I get from reading the description is that it's targeted as a race-only or a casual riding bike. it's not meant for really beating on, and if you do, you do it at your own risk.

Scott claims that you can smack their carbon mountain frames with a hammer and it'll only fatigue by roughly 5%. I'd say that's pretty good, but I'm forced to wonder.

It's the wrong tool. Material aside, the design and geometry is simply not targeted towards this type of use.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I wouldn't do it. For all mountain it'd be a great ride though.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

when I saw that thread title, I was like, oh somebody found a good deal on a nice old steel ibis and wants to convert it or something, then I see the first pictures.... oh man... Ikilledkenny2, you cannot be serious? 

listen to XSL_WiLL, that is NOT the correct tool for the job, not even close.

recipe for disaster right there.... and possibly THE most expensive way to play trial and error.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

like others have said...get the right tool for the job. lots of FS DJ frames out there


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

yes there are several companies that make DOWNHILL carbon bikes. ibis makes CROSS COUNTRY carbon bikes. when you hear down hill, you think big burly bad ass strong whatever, when you hear cross country you think sissy litle spandex clad pedal and go work bullsh!t. there is alot more carbon used and as will mentioned a completely differnt type of carbon fiber used. that bike is not made for dirt jumps or drops really. it'll handle some harder trail abuse, thats. about. it. dont believe us, call ibis, they'll tell ya straightup and they wanna sell you a bike.

so you know what its like to jump a XC bike, if you've bene jupming an 8000. you know how all the angles feel like sh!t and its hard to even bunny hop it yeah? so why would you expect to be able to buy another XC bikek and have it fix this issue? as far as the issue wiht putting strong components on goes. xt stuff is tough as hell. i've taken my xt cranks off some gnarly stuff. with my pike on it too. but they're both on a 5.5lbs true temper steel frame. yeah if you put a full saint groupo on there, thats gunan be a pretty burly build, but after your frame snaps that burly saint groupo doesnt mean a whole lot. oh and drop those wheels off a couple 10 footers and unless your really smooth, they're done too. those wheels are designed for all mountain at most, just like the rest of the bike.

if you want to get a allmountainy cross country ish bike go for that ibis. if you want to be able to go jumping and stuff too, i might consider getting something alittle less flashy for the AM bike, and then dropping alittle bit on a decent hardtail that can be hucked a bit.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I say stay away from the Ibis and go for a Santa Cruz Nomad. Very similar bikes.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A hardtail is the right tool for jumping. Nobody needs all day squish hehe.


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

I like the nomad it seems pretty burly and would fit the more extreme of my purposes. But that thing would be a ***** up a hill.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Huh?*

Holy crap, am I the only person who thinks this post is a big, fat troll?


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

heckler


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

ikilledkenny2 said:


> I like the nomad it seems pretty burly and would fit the more extreme of my purposes.* But that thing would be a ***** up a hill.*


what are you talking about? the whole point of the nomad is to be super nice down and up the hill. im sure it would pedal up just as well as anything else. people race DH, XC and 4X/DS on nomads...kind of seems like you may of posted this in the wrong forum


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

ikilledkenny2 said:


> heckler


I'm not sure if you are referring to the bike frame, or posters on this forum.... 

I honestly think you will get much more useable feedback if you post in the "All Mountain" or "DH/FR" forums. Please try there. These bikes being discussed here are NOT "urban/dj/park" bikes... good luck.


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

ikilledkenny2 said:


> hehehe
> i think i will stick with the my xt crank.
> 
> ps i know a company who builds carbon fiber downhill bikes i am shore they would know if carbon wasn't strong enough.


ok......what the hell is wrong with you. You want to spend a ton of money on a bike so that you can do things on it that it was never intended to do. Why does this sound ok to you? You could either spend thousands of dollars on a bike that you are going to ruin in a week or spend about $800 on a bike that would actually be made to jump.

I cant wait until you come off a jump only to have a piece of indestructable carbon fiber sticking out of your thigh.


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am asking this because these bikes will be used for quite a bit of dirt jumping


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

If you can afford to replace that frame every other day or so then sure DJ away!


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

the nomad replaced the heckler. same travel simliar geo, differnt linkage.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you want a short travel squish to DJ, get a Kona Howler, Planet X, Mountain Cycle Battery, Transition Double, etc. Lots of short and efficient full-sus rigs out there that can take the abuse.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

That's one of the best DJ bikes around!

*waits to see thread of broken Ibis bike*


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the advice i like the transition double it seams to be a pretty durable bike and will hold up to any thing i through at it but i might just end up buying a nomad frame set and putting the parts mentioned above on it with exception of the wheels. Or i might just spend 1000 dollars and buy a dirt jumper of sorts and spend the rest on a new xc rig.
to many options to little money 
thanks for your oppions 

ps i am a poor student
buy the way the broken ibis bikes was an old hardtail


----------



## Product (Jul 26, 2006)

santa cruz 4x blur


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

yeah another bike i am considering


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I could probably use my steel Ibis Mojo for DJ, but I don't think I'd use the new carbon fiber one


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

have you ever dirt jumped before? is what i wana know


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds like your looking for a Slopestyle bike... Blur 4x(sometimes used for slopestyle), MC Battery, Transition Bottlerocket. Slopestyle bikes are designed to do DJ's, big drops, and their also capable of some AM/DH stuff.


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

if you can afford the ibis...why can't you afford another bike?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

student my ass.. cant even spell *sure* (shore) and *throw* (through).. fycking retard..


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

R1D3R said:


> Sounds like your looking for a Slopestyle bike... Blur 4x(sometimes used for slopestyle), MC Battery, Transition Bottlerocket. Slopestyle bikes are designed to do DJ's, big drops, and their also capable of some AM/DH stuff.


yeah that pretty much describes what i ride. I like the blur 4x the most out of those bikes but i am still leaning towards the Nomad.

what students can't have bad spelling?

i have about 2000 grand in the bank right now and until the summer no possible source of income.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ikilledkenny2 said:


> yeah that pretty much describes what i ride. I like the blur 4x the most out of those bikes but i am still leaning towards the Nomad.
> 
> what students can't have bad spelling?
> 
> i have about 2000 grand in the bank right now and until the summer no possible source of income.


2000 grand? That's two million.

A "poor" student can't afford an Ibis, and sure as hell wouldn't buy a full carbon squish to DJ. A poor student also wouldn't have two million dollars.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

zerossix said:


> the nomad replaced the heckler. same travel simliar geo, differnt linkage.


Not exactly. Santa Cruz is most certainly keeping the Heckler around. From their website:

"Peruse any bike magazine's pages or bike shops stable of technological wonderment and you can see the suspension bike evolving before your very eyes. The development of these technologies isn't always a good thing. We feel we've hit the nail squarely on the head with the Heckler on the first try and have only improved upon its performance since."

The Bullit's disappearance is only temporary too, from what I have seen on the DH/FR forum. Personally I'd hate to see any of the Santa Cruz single pivots go away, they were the staple of the company before they bought the VPP patent from Outland, and have been a good lower-price option to the VPP bikes ever since. Plus some people just really like the simplicity.

Anyway, I have heard that the Heckler is about as good of a dirt jumper as a longer travel full suspension bike can be, so it may be one of the few bikes that could fit what you are looking for, but it really sounds like you are going to need at LEAST two different bikes for all the stuff you want to do. Nobody is going to be able to dirt jump on a bike, race cross country on it the next day, let alone dabble in all-mountain or freeride stuff on the side. One frame may work fairly well in some of those fields, but you will still need different builds. An adjustable travel, air-sprung fork is going to be crucial, probably an air shock if you actually want to be competitive in XC racing as well. But you are going to need two wheelsets at the very least. No one dirt jumps on XC wheels and gets away with it for very long.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

ikilledkenny2 said:


> hehehe
> i think i will stick with the my xt crank.
> 
> ps i know a company who builds carbon fiber downhill bikes i am shore they would know if carbon wasn't strong enough.


its all how its wound buddy.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Get the Bottlerocket :thumbsup: 
The ibis would pretty much suck for Djs. It would be kickass for xc, am or even some *light* fr, however.

Oh and dont be so harsh on him....unless it is a troll (which it seems to be, actually )


----------



## hardtailll (Apr 14, 2006)

maybe SX trail


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

This is like asking if a Ferrari F430 would make a good drift car !


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

i would not dj or dh that frame. its designed for XC.

dj bikes are desposable and get abused.


----------

